# sns 209 during flower?



## shahomy (Aug 26, 2014)

i found 1 leaf 2 1/2 weeks ago with .5" dia. spot of the "silvery damage " from thrips...i have 7 plants and can`t find any other evidence on any other leaves or plants...
  I have been seeing them on my cement floor though in veg room!!!
room is very clean... i scrubbed floor w/ bleach and soap and water and have been using the sns 209 since first spotting them...8ml per gal, every 2 days...also sprayed the room with a pyrethrin based spray...
  and i still see some on the floor!
haven`t seen any flying
very fast at times
one time i killed about a dozen on the floor with my finger tip...
mine look dark colored / grey? pair of antennae
seen 1, one time, on the top of a pot, while watering

I just moved all 7 plants into bud room sunday...should i continue with the sns 209??? will it affect taste?


----------



## MR1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I used it up till 4 weeks flowering with no affect on taste.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2014)

I would use it.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 27, 2014)

I used it all the way up to flush week, also 217, and 203. Didn't have any issues with taste.


----------



## shahomy (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for the reply`s everyone...
last nite , after writing original post, i picked up a couple of plants and looked in the trays--bugs! thrips i believe...(i have googled pics and unfortunately, have had them before...)
kinda disappointed after using a whole bottle of sns 209...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2014)

If you have used a whole bottle of sns then they are probably immune to it. Switch to another kind, check on SNS 203, I don't know if it can be used in flower.


----------



## shahomy (Aug 27, 2014)

was only a small bottle, 16oz...bottle says it makes over 60 gallons. It says 2ml per litre. I gave 8 ml per gal. to 7 plants(7 gal) 5 times...= 35 gallons...anyway i guess i`ll try something else...or continue with it?
I`ve got some spinosad coming tommorrow  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Monterey-LG6135-Contains-Spinosad-32-Ounce/dp/B002BP12LI/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1409179653&sr=1-1[/ame]


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 28, 2014)

shahomy said:


> Thanks for the reply`s everyone...
> last nite , after writing original post, i picked up a couple of plants and looked in the trays--bugs! thrips i believe...(i have googled pics and unfortunately, have had them before...)
> kinda disappointed after using a whole bottle of sns 209...



Ok, 209 is for control not eradication, 217 is for that, also 209 and 217 will not work on thrips, only 203 will. Hope this helps


----------



## shahomy (Aug 28, 2014)

> 209 and 217 will not work on thrips


Jeesh...when i first saw these things, i went to local hydro store and they said this(209) was what i needed...i just assumed they were right.



> Hope this helps


Thanks lyfespan, and all,


----------

